# OMG i got a phone call today....



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

From an agent who wants to take Clay & Gracie for photo shoots for the innocent smoothie veg pots     

My friend has used the company before and when they rang her yesterday she gave them my web site!!!

Wooooohooooo Clay and Gracie will be famous lol  

Not sure if they are filming but they are doing shots for either adverts or on the pots, i will know more info next week but they will be picked up monday, and im being paid


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww yay thats awesome!!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

and how do you plan to stop them humping??? its so exciting tho


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> and how do you plan to stop them humping??? its so exciting tho


How will they hump LOL they are not going to be in the shoots together


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol I just imagined them having little and large, actually how small is gracie?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats Great!!!!!!!!

How great will it be to see them on the tele or on the shelves! 

I might buy the smoothies if ur buns are on them!

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> lol I just imagined them having little and large, actually how small is gracie?


Gracie is the approx size of a adult nethie (show sized)


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh wow! That is so exciting!! Can't wait to see the pics and I will def buy a frags bun smoothie!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL, i think they are just advertising the veg pots and im still unsure if it will be pics on pots or posters or web site pics.
Hope they will be on posters


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

omg!!! Thats great news!!! I love them smoothie adverts!!!!   Im so excited for you!!! What do ur two look like?  x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

This is Gracie Lily's Litters - Thrianta's

blue eyed white french lops - BEW Carrier buck's this is Clay


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow famous Buns! If they are on posters I can say .... I know them lol!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Omg they are beautiful!!!!  

Let us know if they have a shoot!!!!! I want to boast and say i no the lovely lady who owns them!  x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow - very exciting!!!


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow how exciting. I was only saying today at the till in PAH that I wished I could send my fur babies out to work!! Clever bunnies. I will be looking out for them. I'll tell my buns - they may want me to ask for paw print autographs


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's amazing! Very exciting.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Lumpy said:


> Wow how exciting. I was only saying today at the till in PAH that I wished I could send my fur babies out to work!! Clever bunnies. I will be looking out for them. I'll tell my buns - they may want me to ask for *paw print autographs*


Thats what i was thinking.....  x


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats to you for having such perfect rabbits they get noticed by the big people   will they be bringing home their first paypackets  how exciting!!


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

ALso if u do any name dropping i think dreamer and koda would be VERY photogenic together  (he paid me to say that...)


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

lailabear said:


> ALso if u do any name dropping i think dreamer and koda would be VERY photogenic together  (he paid me to say that...)


Oi! I wana be name dropped tooo!!  lol Bebe the albino angora rabbit would be interested too  Her fee is spinich with bits of celery however she can negociate if a carrot is offered  x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

lailabear said:


> will they be bringing home their first paypackets  how exciting!!


Yep they sure will be 

LOL @ paw prints


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I recon George could be a star too don't forget his name .


----------

